# Berlin Dam



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

I haven't walked down to the Berlin Dam in over ten years. Are you still allowed to fish there? I drove back there a few years ago (probably longer) and there were no fishing signs up, yet I've seen quite a few pictures in Facebook groups of people fishing back there.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I believe there is only a really small stretch below the 2nd dam open to public. 30 years ago we killed the channel cats right up against the dam in the white water. It might have been off limits then too but I was younger and dumber...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The gate at the road to the dam has been closed due to the virus stuff going on. Otherwise you can fish it but it is posted not too far past the dam.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate it. I drove around Walborn, Deer Creek and Berlin last week just scouting and checking water levels. For a shore angler, these are bad times...... nearly all of my spots whether it's a one minute walk or 30 minute walk was jam packed full of people. People who do not even fish or know how to for that matter, were lined on the shore. Deer Creek was probably the worst of them all. I have never seen the lake like that, not even on its busiest of days. I like white bass/hybrid fishing, but it looks like I may be missing out this year. Just not worth it.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

That's disappointing. I just moved here from central ohio. I used to chase wipers and saugeye in the scioto river. I was really excited to see that there are lots of wipers stocked in walborn when I made the move. I hope things start opening back up soon so that the weekend warriors have better things to do.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

StarkFisherman said:


> Thanks for the replies. I appreciate it. I drove around Walborn, Deer Creek and Berlin last week just scouting and checking water levels. For a shore angler, these are bad times...... nearly all of my spots whether it's a one minute walk or 30 minute walk was jam packed full of people. People who do not even fish or know how to for that matter, were lined on the shore. Deer Creek was probably the worst of them all. I have never seen the lake like that, not even on its busiest of days. I like white bass/hybrid fishing, but it looks like I may be missing out this year. Just not worth it.


If Issue 20 doesn't pass(and it doesn't look too promising-more against signs in yards than "for"), you may not have to worry abt access. Just saying...


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

c. j. stone said:


> If Issue 20 doesn't pass(and it doesn't look too promising-more against signs in yards than "for"), you may not have to worry abt access. Just saying...


From what I understand Walbourn and Deer Creek are both owned by the state and they’re run by Stark Parks so I don’t think they will shut them down if the renewal doesn’t pass. 
Stark Parks has a lot of work to do to make the voters trust them, they don’t seem to treat land owners properly. Everyone should do their own research and vote accordingly.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I live in Tuscarawas County and Atwood has been crawling with people. Went by the ramp on the west end yesterday and there were at least 40-50 vehicles with trailers in the parking lot. I wonder if there was a tournament and if so what about social distancing.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Snookhunter52 said:


> That's disappointing. I just moved here from central ohio. I used to chase wipers and saugeye in the scioto river. I was really excited to see that there are lots of wipers stocked in walborn when I made the move. I hope things start opening back up soon so that the weekend warriors have better things to do.


All the inland lakes have people everywhere. Fishing on top each other . Fishing in 2 ft of water etc. 90% of these knuckleheads wouldn't be out fishing in early April if not for the pandemic. I asked a group of guys out at the branch what they are fishing for? Mind you they are out off knapp rd close to 14. They said crappie. I laughed at them and said good luck with that. Knuckleheads the crappies aren't shallow yet. Especially at the branch. 4 guys all geared up like they are professionals. Fishing for crappie in 2 ft of water. Lol it's like that in all the inland lakes right now.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

I think it’s awesome more people are out fishing. Hopefully it gets more kids out. Maybe help someone along the way. Could be a life saver for some people during times like these. 

Might bring a lot of people back to fishing who really use to enjoy it but hav not had time in years to go. Lighten up people no body owns the lakes. Geeesh


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Saltfork said:


> I think it’s awesome more people are out fishing. Hopefully it gets more kids out. Maybe help someone along the way. Could be a life saver for some people during times like these.
> 
> Might bring a lot of people back to fishing who really use to enjoy it but hav not had time in years to go. Lighten up people no body owns the lakes. Geeesh


I agree man. But they are on top each other. They come and fish right on top of you in your space because they think you might be on the fish. And they are fishing in 2 ft of water in early april. When you go fishing you dont fish right on top of someone. Or you dont hike out to a person fishing and fish on top of them because you think they are on the fish. You stay away from the guys who hike way off the beaten path to fish! Other then that I think it's good people get out. Just KEEP YOUR DISTANCE AND HAVE SOME RESPECT FOR THE GUYS AND WOMEN WHO ARE OUT ON THE LAKES ALL YEAR FISHING. Because this is not what's going on right now. One more thing pickup your trash people PLEASE!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Saltfork said:


> I think it’s awesome more people are out fishing. Hopefully it gets more kids out. Maybe help someone along the way. Could be a life saver for some people during times like these.
> 
> Might bring a lot of people back to fishing who really use to enjoy it but hav not had time in years to go. Lighten up people no body owns the lakes. Geeesh


I have no problem with seeing new or inexperienced anglers on the water. As you said before they have the same right on the water as me. It's their lack of basic etiquette and awareness of other people's safety turns me off to them. I would say it's like being dedicated working out at your local gym and for the first three months of every year are the people who new members because of new year's resolutions. It's not the fact that you're angry there's more people, it's their lack of etiquette (like putting back the weights and cleaning off your station).

I'm new to the northeast forum but the guys in the central ohio forum know I will drop everything to help a guy that's willing to put the time in to learn some on his own but also understands there's certain rules that you just don't break. And believe me if you're within rods length away from me I have every right to tap you with my rod and say "you're too close".


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I was at Ticknor Bay during mid-week abt a week ago fishing from shore. Most guys were spaced nicely. I even waited for someone to leave to get his spot. While I was fishing, a "disheavaled questionable looking" older gent who was walking nearby came up behind me maybe a foot away and asked me how the fishing was. I politely told him to back off a bit and I'd tell him. He mumbled something inaudable and walked over to the next guy! Some people just don't get(or care) what this virus thing is all about!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The best bet now on nice days is to go fishing by boat , yak ect-. Or do a long walk away from the crowds and hope no one follows, go camo like deer hunting. The easy spots are drawing everyone now. Go real early or late into dark. Some people on shore won’t take the hint.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

tim sapara said:


> I agree man. But they are on top each other. They come and fish right on top of you in your space because they think you might be on the fish. And they are fishing in 2 ft of water in early april. When you go fishing you dont fish right on top of someone. Or you dont hike out to a person fishing and fish on top of them because you think they are on the fish. You stay away from the guys who hike way off the beaten path to fish! Other then that I think it's good people get out. Just KEEP YOUR DISTANCE AND HAVE SOME RESPECT FOR THE GUYS AND WOMEN WHO ARE OUT ON THE LAKES ALL YEAR FISHING. Because this is not what's going on right now. One more thing pickup your trash people PLEASE!



VERY WELL SAID!!! MUCH AGREED!!!!!!


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

You can’t fix stupid. You can always ask politely for people to stay their distance from ya. I can totally see watching people be stupid be aggravating. I see both sides.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Saltfork said:


> I think it’s awesome more people are out fishing. Hopefully it gets more kids out. Maybe help someone along the way. Could be a life saver for some people during times like these.
> 
> Might bring a lot of people back to fishing who really use to enjoy it but hav not had time in years to go. Lighten up people no body owns the lakes. Geeesh


My thoughts exactly. Whatever it takes to pull some more people out to the lake to enjoy some fishing. I’ve noticed a lot of my normal spots are packed compared to past years but if they bought a license then who am I to cry about someone in my spot. Go earlier and get there first


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Just my two cents but if your having issues finding good shore spots with minimal people, your just not looking hard enough. Ive been fishing the same shore spots since i was a teenager and can probably count on one hand how many times ive ran into other people in my spot. Yea, you gotta put in the time and do a bit of hiking, but hell thats half the fun is finding a great secret spot you can go back to year after year.


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Just my two cents but if your having issues finding good shore spots with minimal people, your just not looking hard enough. Ive been fishing the same shore spots since i was a teenager and can probably count on one hand how many times ive ran into other people in my spot. Yea, you gotta put in the time and do a bit of hiking, but hell thats half the fun is finding a great secret spot you can go back to year after year.


Or ppl aren't posting exactly where to park at every week or so about the spots u worked hard to get. Cuz for 4 years I fished spawn hard all nighters plenty of times just to have it put out


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Just my two cents but if your having issues finding good shore spots with minimal people, your just not looking hard enough. Ive been fishing the same shore spots since i was a teenager and can probably count on one hand how many times ive ran into other people in my spot. Yea, you gotta put in the time and do a bit of hiking, but hell thats half the fun is finding a great secret spot you can go back to year after year.


Shore spots with "minimum" people is laughable. I've been going to Walborn, Deer Creek and Berlin for over 30 years. Never, ever have I seen that many people out as I did last week. It would put Lasinger Rd on Mogadore to shame. Most people do not bother walking to the Deer Creek/Berlin dam. It was packed along with the above shoreline. You would've thought that some sort of event was going on. All of the bridges were lined with cars. Front to back.... the majority of the shoreline and back coves were all filled. Coves that you thought were secret, now filled with empty beer bottles/cans and empty blunt wrappers.... lol. 

The 224 causeway was packed with cars, but at least there was still shoreline to fish... something tells me the new "casuals" that are out, aren't traveling down to the causeway. Everyone on the causeway seemed like regular Berlin anglers and or at least knew what they were doing aside from watching a red/white bobber with a nightcrawler under it and taking up space. I know I may seem semi assholish, but when you see the destruction of great fishing areas with casuals who would otherwise not be fishing if it weren't for the corona, it makes you feel negative.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

snag said:


> The best bet now on nice days is to go fishing by boat , yak ect-. Or do a long walk away from the crowds and hope no one follows, go camo like deer hunting. The easy spots are drawing everyone now. Go real early or late into dark. Some people on shore won’t take the hint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow is this really what it has come to I don't have any camouflage anymore I'm going to have to figure something out considering many of the reasons I like to go fishing is for the peace and quiet and the Solitude and scenery. was at mosquito the other day and you would think they were giving away money or something I have never seen so many people at that lake at one time in my life ! The two parking spots on both sides of the causeway were absolutely full, and people were turning away because there was no where to park! Same with Mogadore last week I've never had 2 different incidences ever let alone in one day where someone would set their boat right where my Bobbers were being casted? The one jackwagon said he could not see my bobbers and he gave me a hard time about moving his boat oh, it almost turned into a bad situation. . Unfortunately I could not keep the fish off my lines that day and when I left my spot it looked like a damn electric motor boat race to get To where I was fishing . Nothing like that has ever happened while I was fishing in the past 40 years ! I felt like I was at a damn Pay Lake somewhere. I hope this is not what's in store for the future of fishing?


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

I am really hoping that everybody that is out fishing bought a fishing license. If so, that could give odnr some more funding for stocking and projects in the future. I'd be curious to know if anybody has been checked by an odnr officer since the outbreak started.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Snookhunter52 said:


> I am really hoping that everybody that is out fishing bought a fishing license. If so that could give odnr some more funding for stocking and projects in the future. I'd be curious to know if anybody has been checked by an odnr officer since the outbreak started.


They should be out checking!! Everyone


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

tim sapara said:


> They should be out checking!! Everyone


Not w/Social Distancing as an excuse!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

tim sapara said:


> They should be out checking!! Everyone


So you want everyone EXCEPT a ODNR man to stay 6 feet away from you? What makes them safe? He handles your license and hands it back with or without a citation and that's OK? People are amazing....


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Hatchetman said:


> So you want everyone EXCEPT a ODNR man to stay 6 feet away from you? What makes them safe? He handles your license and hands it back with or without a citation and that's OK? People are amazing....


He can stand 6 ft plus away from you and still check your license.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey guys sorry about that. Ignore my post. It was meant to be just inquiry but it ended up just being inflammatory without meaning to be. I tried deleting it but I can't.


----------

